# Goose Call Done (almost)



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I still need to put a finish of some sort on it, but here is the Snow Goose call to go with the duck call I turned earlier. Actually I sold the very first one and turned a second one for me. I included a pic of my lanyard that has the duck call that I really did keep.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Heck, I want them and I don't even hunt ducks lol Nice looking set


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Man that is beautiful work and wood.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Richard..took the bride over to Orvis near us for a little early Christmas shopping last week and saw a display box with glass top fitted for four hand-made calls. They looked OK..but weren't even near what you are turning out..Might be an outlet. Orvis shore ain't no Wallyworld and the prices on the 4 calls in the box ranged from $135 up to $175... I'm a little 'prouder' of the beautiful one you laid on me now...LOL

Since you're on a HB kick, here's a pix of tonight's work with that fantastic hackberry spalted you laid on me. Came out pretty nice...Ultra Cigar twister... Still got one more blank to go...skrewed up one of them rushing to glue tube....thanks again for the wood....


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I'd say, "Get To Spalting". Can't get over how good that stuff looks like. I agree with Tort, them things should sell at a good price including a pen of that stuff.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Holly Cow !
Man, you are making some absolutely beautiful pens from that stuff ! I heard back from my source in Tennessee and the spalted Hackberry tree is off limits till after deer season. Apparently, it's just laying in the woods on a friends property. How nuts is that!

Thanks for the compliments Jim, I'm trying to make a heirloom type call and I'm inching up on that standard slowly. I have been asked to stock a few calls in a couple of places but I just can't get ahead of what I'm already turning for folks. I'm working with SeaAggie on 16 calls right now that's going to keep me busy for the next few weeks. Ike, and no power in the shop for three weeks really whacked my schedule! Still, turning wood is a labor of love isn't it!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Richard...will that call work on Pheasants?  It looks great I really like that wood!

Jim... that pen is awesome as well!

You guys do great work and I really like that wood.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

trodery said:


> Richard...will that call work on Pheasants?  It looks great I really like that wood!
> 
> Jim... that pen is awesome as well!
> 
> You guys do great work and I really like that wood.


Man, I wish it did. I love the annual Father/Son hunt I go on every year, but walking up those dang birds just about kills me ! I sure wish you could just sit still and call em in close with a good pheasant call. Duck season opens this weekend !!!!!!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great work guys. That stuff really looks good and I'm anxious to give mine a try but I've been busy getting my stuff ready to go to the deer lease Friday. Hopefully, next week.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That is some great looking wood and you guys have done a wonder job with it.


----------

